# Craftsman Snowblower Bouncing On Pavement



## Redwood (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a Craftsman model 536.887752. It has performed well for several years. Late last season it started to bounce and rock while I am blowing snow. It seems to be to low and catching the pavement. I've adjusted the skids and replaced the blade but it still catches & hits the pavement. Is this being caused by worn out skids? I have then down as low as they can go. Has anyone experienced this problem? Thanks


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, it sounds as though your scraper bar is incurring some terrain obstruction. This could come from the scraper bar being adjusted too low, and possibly the skids. 

Throw a paint stick under the scraper bar, and adjust the skids accordingly. Coins can also work for this, and give you a little variability in it's actually bite.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Also make sure tires are at pressure stated on the sidewall of the tire. Very low pressure could possible make it bounce.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello redwood, welcome to *SBF!!* check the auger housing and auger for signs of wear


----------

